# What Is A Jake



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Seen this question







on another thread.

I too was a Volunteer F.F. for quite some time and had never heard the term as well







, but after doing some digging I found the def. here.

http://www.marysvilleohio.org/terminology.htm

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and now save my computer first!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and now save my computer first!


All they'd have to do is carry you ... fairly sure you'd hold on to your computer ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Neat Ed









Now I know what a hydrant is......LOL......We hardly use them..nothing burns in Bedrock


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

In today's vernacular, to "jake" it means to be a slacker. You are not putting forth your best effort at whatever it is you are trying to do.


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> In today's vernacular, to "jake" it means to be a slacker. You are not putting forth your best effort at whatever it is you are trying to do.


I have never heard that....Kinda wish I never had, or at least heard it before I chose my screen name.









Is this thread my fault? If so I am honored!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just_a_Jake said:


> In today's vernacular, to "jake" it means to be a slacker. You are not putting forth your best effort at whatever it is you are trying to do.


I have never heard that....Kinda wish I never had, or at least heard it before I chose my screen name.









Is this thread my fault? If so I am honored!
[/quote]
Just_a_Jake ....Doug may be able to change your name for you (but I'd suggest YOU choose the name you want him to change it too














)


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

In my neck of the woods, a Jake is a juvenile turkey.


----------



## Just_a_Jake (Aug 23, 2007)

GoVols said:


> In my neck of the woods, a Jake is a juvenile turkey.


That still fits


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and then of course, everyone knows a Jacka.......oh never mind


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jaking

*Uh, yeah. You might want to change your monikor. MODERATOR!

This post hs been edited by the Administrator


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

hahahahaha

i have heard "Jake Leg" all my life but not these before. Jacob has been the #1 name for boys for like the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Jake = Richard translated

Now that's weird


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Just a Jake, see what you started!...and that was just your screen name. ....man, you better not mention camping, and certainly not Outbacks either......and what ever you do, DO NOT ask what kind of doughnuts cops like here.









Ok maybe you could ask just once!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

KampinwitKids said:


> Just a Jake, see what you started!...and that was just your screen name. ....man, you better not mention camping, and certainly not Outbacks either......and what ever you do, DO NOT ask what kind of doughnuts cops like here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

KampinwitKids said:


> Just a Jake, see what you started!...and that was just your screen name. ....man, you better not mention camping, and certainly not Outbacks either......and what ever you do, DO NOT ask what kind of doughnuts cops like here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Jake said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> i have heard "Jake Leg" all my life but not these before. Jacob has been the #1 name for boys for like the last 10 years or so.


That would be "Jack" leg I believe


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> In today's vernacular, to "jake" it means to be a slacker. You are not putting forth your best effort at whatever it is you are trying to do.


I thought that was a "no load".


----------

